

A Leaner, Stronger, More Modest Y Combinator - 6thSigma
http://techcrunch.com/2013/03/26/a-leaner-stronger-more-modest-y-combinator/

======
pfarrell
I was surprised that I found every single one of the sixteen public demoes to
be well thought out plans to infiltrate large markets. Not one of them made me
think, "yeah, but how will you make a profit?" I especially liked flightcar!
What a great idea and going after two different billion dollar industries.

------
6thSigma
I assume YC S13 will be around the same size due to the success W13 seems to
already have among the media and, more importantly, investors.

